# datnoid lovers!



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

post here. please include pics of your dats.

cheers


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. Nobody else?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i have 5 in a 220 with a pair of mono sebae. the smallest is 5". the largest are past 12". the mono are approx. 6-7" tall. i allow the salinity to swing between 1.000 and 1.010. i have very little sand on the floor. just enough to help coral wastes for easy clean up. i have collected large driftwood pieces and cut/braced them to fit as top cover just below the glass lids. i planted mosses and anubia into them. the datnoids spend all their time hunkered below these pieces until feeding times. this leaves the entire floor clear for them. they do not look first if spooked, and have driven into other objects in the past. their instinctive flight pattern for escape exceeds most tank sizes easily. i feed once daily with comets, cooked white shrimp, earthworms, and other very small cichlid fry (i have had to remove a 1" cichlid from one datnoid, as it became lodged within it's mouth, similar to the way barbed lures get caught in bass mouths--no fun for either of us) i have never seen a dat eat pellets or flake. very small dats will take blood worms, but all of mine have lost interest as they matured. they can go a month without food, or eat 20 small gold fish in one feeding. they appear more sociable if kept lean. the tank has no light. IME, they care less for any of it.
be careful netting dats. they can easily become snared with a few simple twists. i carefully guide them into submerged pails, similar to tactics for most pleco, to avoid this stressful scenario.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

these are not a very popular fish. they require big tanks, have restrictions when choosing tank mates, and require specifics (salt, low light) not often admired by the majority of 'dr. suess' type keepers. they are deeply appreciated within Asian communities. pet stores that serve these areas of a city have the best stock. IME.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

So I assume you have AT? Since AT and NGT are the only ones that can be kept in brackish water?

And my dats do eat pellets. As do most of the das belonging to other guys I know personally.

Here's one from my collection.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

all my dats are ngt. i prefer their color and temperament over other variants. plus, they hold their value as they mature, which is a rare trait among many large predators. 
glad to hear you can feed yours pellets. mine would never pull out of cover for anything smaller than an inch. that's why i added the mono sebae...as janitors.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

2 of my 9 AT (silver datnoid). One of the 2 species found in brackish water. All of mine have since been acclimated to full fresh water.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

I see. I have NGT as well. My NGT have also been acclimated to fresh water. No salt needed.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

Though I have never seen my NGTs eat anything but MP and freeze dried krill


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

pics didnt come up. 
strange.









































































just a few of my dats


----------

